# Username change - can a mod please sort?



## Tallulah (Jul 20, 2012)

From Dixon (yawn) to Tallulah (after my TT please).

Also how do you list the spec of your car under your avatar and location?

ta in advance.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Needs to be admin, you could pm John-h or nem


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Spotted this so sorted your user name


----------



## Tallulah (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheers John.

Tallulah.


----------

